# Delta 34-444 table saw restoration



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hey guys I got started on the restoration this weekend. Well as always there were more issues with the saw than I anticipated. Ill post some "before" pics here, the fence and insert aren't pictured but they are there.




























The wings are probably trash IMHO, rust on both sides, mostly surface but they are just steel wings so not really worth the fight to keep em. So if anyone is selling some CI wings or knows of any good deals shoot me a link plz. Height adjustment is smooth, bevel adjustment hand wheel is GONE(didn't notice this the first time). The main table is going to sand and polish out fine it looks like. The stand is a little beat up but I'm probably going to build a table saw cabinet/assembly table instead of using the stand anyway. Oh and it needs a new belt so ill prolly throw a twist v at it as well.

Overall the condition is what I would call poor ATM but restorable. I'm thinking I can restore it to better than new condition for 450. Still deciding if this is worth that much to me but since I got it for free I'm thinking yes.

Oh and forgot to say it had a new-ish Daton 1-1/2 HP dual voltage motor so no worries there, purs like a kitten.

Wish me luck,
Andrew


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Andrew120 said:


> Hey guys I got started on the restoration this weekend. Well as always there were more issues with the saw than I anticipated. Ill post some "before" pics here, the fence and insert aren't pictured but they are there.
> 
> 
> View attachment 60762
> ...


putting anything into that saw beyond labor is, IMHO, a poor investment. not trying to be negative here, just realistic.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I have to admit that looks like a challenge....unbelievable that someone would let it deteriorate to that point.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> putting anything into that saw beyond labor is, IMHO, a poor investment. not trying to be negative here, just realistic.


I appreciate your input. I am saying for 450 I COULD put new fence and rails, new CI wings, and put build it a cabinet/surround/assembly table. That may be too much but to me 450 produces a saw BETTER than the ridgid since it would have CI wings, a better fence, and a larger work surface.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Fred Hargis said:


> I have to admit that looks like a challenge....unbelievable that someone would let it deteriorate to that point.


Fred I gotta ask do you live in the southern arkansas area? My family used to know a Fred Hargis


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

Andrew120 said:


> I appreciate your input. I am saying for 450 I COULD put new fence and rails, new CI wings, and put build it a cabinet/surround/assembly table. That may be too much but to me 450 produces a saw BETTER than the ridgid since it would have CI wings, a better fence, and a larger work surface.


perhaps it would have better wings and a better fence, but they would still be on what looks to be a fairly old and not particularly well treated TS. however, since the 4512 and delta CI main tables are pretty much the same size, adding 12" CI wings to the delta would still leave a total work surface approximately the same size as the 4512. the delta wouldn't have: a new tool guaranty, no LSA, no mobile base and no riving knife. it's also a right tilt vs. the ridgid's left tilt, which many WW tool writers view as somewhat safer where bevel ripping is concerned.

should the restoration proceed, have you seen this video series for restoring a unisaw?






while not all of it pertains to the 34-444, there are some ideas/techniques that may be helpful as you proceed.

one last thought. get a 4512 for ripping/general work, clean up the 34-444 and use it as a dedicated crosscut saw with a good sled. position it at the rear of the 4512 so it also functions as the 4512's outfeed table. no vested interest here, just providing food for thought.


----------



## Andrew120 (Jun 30, 2012)

Don't have the room for two saws, any outfeed is going to have to be a folding setup. Maybe I just need to clean this guy up best I can and sell it as is...I hate that because I like restoring old tools and putting them to work but some of the things ur saying are making sense


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Never lived in Arkansas.....closest I got was in Kansas City (KS) for 8-9 years before I got moved to where I am now. My dad's family is actually from southern KY, around the Cumberland Lake area.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Go for it. Every once in a while someone will amaze me with a restoration like this. If it runs, you're halfway there. Keep us posted!


----------



## joebob (Dec 4, 2012)

I would have to agree with the others here. Unless you like restoring old tools, you will probably end up spending more than a new one would cost to get it up to snuff. However, bringing an old tool back to life can be very rewarding. It would all boil down to how much you value your time. You could get the Ridgid for the same or less money if your local HD will accept the HF coupon, or you could keep an eye on craigslist for a deal. I got a very good condition Delta 34-441 with a 42" Biesemeyer fence and built-in router table w/ router and a mobile base for $300 a month or so ago. Put some machined pulleys and a link belt on it and it runs like a top.


----------

